# Can I get some opinions on buying a new computer?



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd like some other people's opinions on this issue. I make videos and write reviews for an Android website. I need a new computer that will facilitate all day rendering of 1080p videos, perform quick video format conversions, and act as an all around good machine. (I am also looking to upgrade my videomaking software) I have a budget of about $1300. My question is this... should I build a desktop, or should I buy a laptop?

I'm definitely looking for a Windows machine 

could anyone suggest some desktop configurations, or some laptops that would serve the purpose? Also, could suggest some good video editing software that would run nicely on said machine? I'm not including the software price in the $1300 laptop budget, i'll probably use the 'bay

any help/suggestion is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Do you do most of your work in one place or are you mostly mobile working here and there? That will answer if you need laptop or desktop. I think for what you are looking for desktop might offer more. Its always cheaper to build your own computer and you get the parts YOU want not what the manufacturer thinks you want. They are not hard to build. Hell if I can build one from scratch then anyone can lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

IMO, unless you need the laptop then definitely go with building a desktop. Much easier to upgrade if you decide to keep it for several years and will be way more powerful for the price

Parts wise, this is what im currently saving for to be used as a build box (needs to be updated with an ivy i7 and matching mobo) but should work pretty well for what you want as well. Currently at 1,111.19 before shipping with monitor and keyboard (needs a mouse, thermal paste, and a hard drive to be complete).

Hope that helps

Edit: Fixed the link


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> IMO, unless you need the laptop then definitely go with building a desktop. Much easier to upgrade if you decide to keep it for several years and will be way more powerful for the price
> 
> Parts wise, this is what im currently saving for to be used as a build box (needs to be updated with an ivy i7 and matching mobo) but should work pretty well for what you want as well. Currently at 1,111.19 before shipping with monitor and keyboard (needs a mouse, thermal paste, and a hard drive to be complete).
> 
> Hope that helps


"This wish list is empty."
think your link is broken


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> "This wish list is empty."
> think your link is broken


Oops, forgot to make it public >.> I'll update link when it finally shows up under "public wish lists"


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

thanks guys, I might make my own, but the iBuypower desktops look pretty good. I'm confident in my ability to construct a desktop, but I really wouldn't mind just getting one that is already built.


----------

